# هل تعتبر اللهجات السعودية لهجات خليجية؟



## jawad-dawdi

هل تعتبر اللهجات السعودية لهجات خليجية؟​


----------



## WadiH

الجواب معقد نوعاً ما
تاريخياً، هناك لهجات خليجية في السعودية، وتحديداً قرب ساحل الخليج في الأحساء والدمام، ولهجة الدمام مشابهة للهجة المنامة في البحرين، وهناك أيضاً اللهجة البحرانية التي يتحدث بها الإخوة الشيعة وتشابه لهجة القرى في البحرين كما لها صلة قرابة ببعض لهجات عمان وحضرموت
أما باقي لهجات السعودية فليست خليجية وإن كانت قريبة منها
الخليجية يمكن أن نقول أنها تفرعت من اللهجات النجدية والبدوية عموماً واستقلت عنها ثم تأثرت قليلاً بالبحرانية
هذه الصورة التقليدية، ولذلك أنا لا أعتبر لهجتي ولهجة والدي وكبار السن الذين أخذت لهجتي عنهم لهجة خليجية بتاتاً بل نفرّق ونقول مثلاً رأيت رجلاً بلهجة خليجية (أي نعتبرها لهجة مختلفة)، وإن كنت أرى في الخليجية سمات كثيرة متوارثة عن لهجتنا
أما الوضع الحالي بعد انتشار وسائل الإعلام في الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة فقد تأثرت اللهجات السعودية كثيراً بالخليجية خصوصاً في الرياض وتم تبسيطها نحوياً في نواحي كثيرة وبذلك أصبحت لدى صغار السن في الرياض مثلاً لا تختلف عن الخليجية إلا في بعض السمات الصوتية والإيقاعية وبعض المفردات القليلة
وفي المقابل نرى اللهجات الخليجية القديمة في الدمام مثلاً في حالة اندثار وربما لن نسمع أحداً يتحدث بها بعد بضع سنين بعد أن طغت عليها البدوية والنجدية المبسطة سالفة الذكر
لكن هذا فقط في الرياض، أما باقي لهجات السعودية (مثل لهجة القصيم أو حائل أو عسير أو جيزان أو الحجاز إلخ) فلا أستطيع أن أعتبرها خليجية بأي مقياس من المقاييس​


----------



## Schem

لهجة القصيم ينطبق عليها ما ينطبق على لهجة نجد الأم ولا ننسى علاقة لهجة القصيم مع لهجات العراق ولهجة الزبير بالتحديد والتي تعتبر لهجات خليجية. طبعًا هذا لا يعني أن لهجة القصيم وجبل شمر أقرب إلى الخليجية من الخليط الذي نراه اليوم في الرياض أو حتى لهجة وسط نجد وسدير لكن لا أرى أن لهجات القصيم وشمر تقع في نفس خانة لهجات الحجاز والجنوب فتلك أبعد عن الخليجية بكثير والعلاقة بينهما لا تقارن بالعلاقة بين لهجة القصيم ولهجات الخليج​


----------



## WadiH

نعم الخليجية على علاقة وثيقة بالنجدية ويمكن القول إن النجدية كانت في قرون مضت الرافد الأول للخليجية.  لكن تبقى النجدية التاريخية (وخصوصاً القصيمية والحايلية) لهجة مستقلة ومتمايزة عن الخليجية بشكل واضح.  لا أظن أن الخليجي سيفهم القصيمي القح بسهولة، ناهيك عن الحايلي الشمّري الذي قد لا يفهم منه الخليجي كلمة واحدة.​


----------

